# Branch Circuit to a Garage



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2011)

You are not going to believe this:

http://wimp.com/doorinstallation/


----------



## FredK (Oct 18, 2011)

But does it work?


----------



## beach (Oct 18, 2011)

They should have used hot dipped Romex staples for the exterior..... other than that, it looks great! :banghd


----------



## steveray (Oct 18, 2011)

That's it!.....I am pressing charges for trespassing!...How did you get in my backyard?!...


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 18, 2011)

That would have been more impressive had that led to a neighbor's pool motor...:mrgreen:


----------



## steveray (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it a branch circuit because it runs through the tree?  Does the door count as a disconnect if you slam it?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I heard it's the Mayors house?

pc1


----------



## beach (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the zip cord is a fusible link to protect the rest of the circuit, and the light switch is the disconnect........


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh my........that was incredible..........worth the wait to get home.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Oct 19, 2011)

That is a great video.  Great job...


----------



## GCtony (Oct 19, 2011)

.....but it's just temporary until.....


----------



## dbrown (Oct 20, 2011)

That video would have been a lot better if they would have shown it working. That is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 4, 2011)

The only part that I will add to this is this....the house probably belonged to an electrical inspector....ok..ok...just kidding I is one...


----------



## jar546 (Dec 4, 2011)

PaulAbernathy said:
			
		

> The only part that I will add to this is this....the house probably belonged to an electrical inspector....ok..ok...just kidding I is one...


Now that is funny.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 18, 2011)

Truly speechless.!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my! Oh My!


----------



## codeworks (Dec 19, 2011)

neat, i thought i saw odd ball stuff here


----------

